# What is the most pathetic fetish?



## Anime Kid With Goggles (Jul 5, 2022)

We've all heard about and witnessed some pretty bizarre, gross, and oftentimes outright illegal fetishes. The most prolific ones that come to mind are Gore, Pedophilia, Scat/Farts, Necrophilia, people who want to fuck animals, and murder fetishes in general. That's all repulsive to be sure, but it's not exactly surprising, and many of these fetishes, specially Pedophilia and Scat, are far more commonplace than many people realize. 

Then there are some fetishes out there, that are so autistically specific that they just make you think "What the actual fuck." It's not the same kind of "What the fuck" You would utter if you caught some dude jerking off to a picture of a naked little girl, or a decapitated corpse, it's more so a "What the fuck" that you utter out of complete confusion, or pity upon the person who's fapping to it, likely due to them either being a schizo or a hardcore turbosped.

On DeviantArt or Pixiv, you come across artwork created by someone who is obviously Psychotic, or Autistic, where there are fetishes that BARELY have any connection to sexuality what so ever. Like pictures of cartoon characters copy and pasted 5 times, or a character being turned into a table or some shit. They say fetishes are developed in childhood and often come from some experience. I can understand gross fucked stuff like Necrophilia (either just a psycho, or you want to have sex with a person totally under your control and cannot fight back) or something like scat (maybe you had an attractive older woman in your life as a child and caught them on the toilet one time, not to mention ass fetishes.) As gross as they are, I AT least understand the appeal and origin. 

But stuff like those things you see Autists post on DA? I cannot fathom what life event could send someone down that direction. 

Personally, for the most pathetic fetish, and the one I understand the absolute least, my vote would be Findom. Without a shadow of doubt. I can understand the autists or the crazies, being out of touch with reality. But if you're a cognitively normal, mentally sane, otherwise normal dude, and you let that shit happen to you and EVEN TAKE PLEASURE INTO IT, without a shadow of a doubt, you are a pathetic bitch and deserve to be mocked. Findom is the most pathetic fetish easily.


----------



## Johnny Eastwood cash (Jul 5, 2022)

People with armpits fetishes


----------



## Colon capital V (Jul 5, 2022)

You really want me to bust out the Tile Guy story?


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 5, 2022)

the most pathetic? sissy hypno or cuckold shit


----------



## Elbow Greased Strength (Jul 5, 2022)

It's got to be diapers.

Nothing honorable or dignified ever follows from someone who is into diapers in any way, shape or form.


----------



## JamusActimus (Jul 5, 2022)

cuck shit and findom


----------



## We Are The Witches (Jul 5, 2022)

To me, this is.

Doesn't matter if this particular image is real or not, I know there are people out there like the one here... Unironically (and ironically to some degree) buying e-thot garbage like gamergirl water, etc as well.



To even imagine the mental state of these creatures disgusts me.


----------



## plgfarts (Jul 5, 2022)

Clint Eastwood fan said:


> People with armpits fetishes


At least you could, as horrifying as the idea is, _fuck _the armpit if one is so inclined.

It's definitely cuckolds.  Especially cuckolds with an armpit fetish who also wear diapers.


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Jul 5, 2022)

Colon capital V said:


> You really want me to bust out the Tile Guy story?


Tile Guy is a legend don't bring him into this.


----------



## pork and beans (Jul 5, 2022)

knee fetishes are pretty pathetic without getting into truly degenerate territory. its just a patella;  thats just sad.


----------



## Banquet Meal (Jul 5, 2022)

DD/LG, hands down one of the cringiest and pathetic.


----------



## Saint Agustin (Jul 5, 2022)

ABDL (Adult Baby Diaper Love) and furries.

Hands down.


----------



## Colon capital V (Jul 5, 2022)

Shitted Scaredless said:


> Tile Guy is a legend don't bring him into this.


OP said least understandable and most confusing fetishes, so I thought of Tile Guy. But I agree the others suggested above are far more pathetic


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Jul 5, 2022)

My fetish is consensual sex in the missionary position with a loving woman.
Everything else is pathetic.


----------



## Clown Balls (Jul 5, 2022)

dudes who fly to the Philippines to "monger" the "pros" down there


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Jul 5, 2022)

bryce cherry and his _bumpbows_


----------



## malapropism (Jul 5, 2022)

futanari


----------



## Anime Kid With Goggles (Jul 5, 2022)

We Are The Witches said:


> To me, this is.
> 
> Doesn't matter if this particular image is real or not, I know there are people out there like the one here... Unironically (and ironically to some degree) buying e-thot garbage like gamergirl water, etc as well.
> View attachment 3460190
> ...


Yeah, this is really bad. I genuinely don't understand this at all.


----------



## FarCentrist (Jul 5, 2022)

JamusActimus said:


> cuck shit and findom


Another vote for findom/paypiggery.

Why the fuck would a self respecting man give free money to an overly-entitled whore who doesn't appreciate it


----------



## Idiotron (Jul 5, 2022)

*Findom.*
Like, what are you getting out of it?
I understand domination in general but you're just giving free money to a woman and she does nothing in return.
It's such a 1st world fetish.
Luckily, the recession is making this type of shit disappear.


----------



## Kurt Eichenwald (Jul 5, 2022)

Berryfags, inflation/transformation in general, and above all else, BIG KNEES!


----------



## Wormy (Jul 5, 2022)

Lightweights, all of you. While I was in mental health studies in college, read in one journal about a case of a guy who couldn't get off unless he was sticking his dick in a still beating cow heart. Saw nearly as bad shit in the nearest psych ward.


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Jul 5, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> Lightweights, all of you. While I was in mental health studies in college, read in one journal about a case of a guy who couldn't get off unless he was sticking his dick in a still beating cow heart. Saw nearly as bad shit in the nearest psych ward.


Reminds me of those stories about people who did acid and got stuck believing they were an orange and got terrified they were going to be peeled.


----------



## Table Country (Jul 5, 2022)

Cuckoldry, simple as.


----------



## Wormy (Jul 5, 2022)

Monkey Shoulder said:


> Reminds me of those stories about people who did acid and got stuck believing they were an orange and got terrified they were going to be peeled.


That's the scary part. This guy was 100% sober as a nun. Only drugs he took were the meds they tried to get him on.


----------



## Meme Dispensing Retard (Jul 5, 2022)

Not* the* dumbest fetish I've seen, but going though some niche character tags on pixiv, you get some real "why?", like one set with anime girls turning into The Mask, as an actual fetish


----------



## Elbow Greased Strength (Jul 5, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> Lightweights, all of you. While I was in mental health studies in college, read in one journal about a case of a guy who couldn't get off unless he was sticking his dick in a still beating cow heart. Saw nearly as bad shit in the nearest psych ward.


That is an incredibly esoteric fetish and really makes me wonder what the hell that guy went through as a child.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Jul 5, 2022)

A bit obvious but farting and anything ABDL, It is a completely  ridiculous shit tier fetish, where nothing good  ever comes from it.


----------



## TurdFondler (Jul 5, 2022)

Idiotron said:


> *Findom.*
> Like, what are you getting out of it?
> I understand domination in general but you're just giving free money to a woman and she does nothing in return.
> It's such a 1st world fetish.
> Luckily, the recession is making this type of shit disappear.


Agree. Close thread, you have your answer OP.


----------



## Phalanges Mycologist (Jul 5, 2022)

Homosexual Group midget BSDM Nugget porn.


----------



## Wraith (Jul 5, 2022)

All this cuck crap.
I have nothing more to say.


----------



## Gutpuke (Jul 5, 2022)

Findom


----------



## Mega Negroid Gyroid (Jul 5, 2022)

More so cringe, but gooners who make these hilariously awful edits.


Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jul 5, 2022)

Another vote for findom. It’s like someone saw the shame and sordidness of hiring a hooker and thought, “But what if I removed the enjoyable part?” Seriously, I really want to know what the appeal is.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 5, 2022)

Ask @Foxxo


----------



## AtrocityVoyeur (Jul 5, 2022)

Another vote for findom, however, this specific degeneracy always struck me as the epitome of pathos.


----------



## MadStan (Jul 5, 2022)

Having a hard-on for big guns


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Jul 5, 2022)

Pretending to be black online.


----------



## Aunt Marge (Jul 5, 2022)

Kurt Eichenwald said:


> Berryfags, inflation/transformation in general, and above all else, BIG KNEES!


You take that back. How do you not find that shit insanely hot?


----------



## please (Jul 5, 2022)

This was the first really weird out-there thing I saw on the internet. I am not sure I'd they were serious or not, I don't even understand what it's trying to say. They made a few more though.

Is this a joke I never caught on to? Never was sure.


----------



## Spicboyskafan (Jul 5, 2022)

I dunno its all pretty degenerate tbh, although I don't get ones that don't involve a body part not normally sexualized. female domination and adult baby shit are really deprived. It's not healthy to get sexually hung up on such trivial shit, then again as I got older I just see sex as a means of reproducing a new human life.


----------



## Lone MacReady (Jul 5, 2022)

Armpits and feet are pathetic tarantino-tier fetishes. Anal/scat, snuff and guro are disgusting fetishes. And the worst of them all is NTR, which is basically pure poison for the inner light of all creatures..


Spoiler: what they fap to


----------



## Anime Kid With Goggles (Jul 5, 2022)

I find Findoms just repulsive as fuck to me idk. Same thing with all the onlyfans and discord dudes who THROW their money at these stupid bimbos. That's the worst of the worst to me. Give me a gun with only one bullet, and a room with a pedo and a onlyfans simp. I'd shoot the only fans simp 9/10 times


----------



## Spicboyskafan (Jul 5, 2022)

please said:


> This was the first really weird out-there thing I saw on the internet. I am not sure I'd they were serious or not, I don't even understand what it's trying to say. They made a few more though.
> 
> Is this a joke I never caught on to? Never was sure.


i don't know what this feeling is but I'm foreverly loving this image.


----------



## Mediocre (Jul 5, 2022)

Lone MacReady said:


> Armpits and feet are pathetic tarantino-tier fetishes. Anal/scat, snuff and guro are disgusting fetishes. And the worst of them all is NTR, which is basically pure poison for the inner light of all creatures..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: what they fap to
> ...


I'm surprised it took until the 3rd page for someone to mention footfags.


----------



## Anime Kid With Goggles (Jul 5, 2022)

Mediocre said:


> I'm surprised it took until the 3rd page for someone to mention footfags.


Foot fetishes are pathetic, but not really gross or shocking. And not anywhere near pathetic to the degree of ABDL, Findom, or those Egirl simps.


----------



## awoo (Jul 5, 2022)

findom. at least the other ones can be financially responsible

make a poll op


----------



## Wormy (Jul 5, 2022)

Elbow Greased Strength said:


> That is an incredibly esoteric fetish and really makes me wonder what the hell that guy went through as a child.


According to the study case, he lived in an already fairly isolated part of the US (of course it would be the US, ffs), untreated schizophrenia, mother didn't keep a father figure around and was a drug addict. Fucked up, but only subtle abuse.



Spicboyskafan said:


> female domination and adult baby shit are really deprived.


Male domination though?


----------



## Anime Kid With Goggles (Jul 5, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> According to the study case, he lived in an already fairly isolated part of the US (of course it would be the US, ffs), untreated schizophrenia, mother didn't keep a father figure around and was a drug addict. Fucked up, but only subtle abuse.
> 
> 
> Male domination though?


Female domination is kinda a sign that you're an effeminate man, though I don't think it's really pathetic or particularly gross. It's extremely common anyway.


----------



## Wormy (Jul 5, 2022)

Anime Kid With Goggles said:


> Female domination is kinda a sign that you're an effeminate man, though I don't think it's really pathetic or particularly gross. It's extremely common anyway.


It isn't really. That's the tricky thing about fetishes and absnormal sexual practices, they defy a lot of outward assumptions especially power play dynamics like this. Even the biggest most chisel jawed chad who treats his woman like he was some PUA in public might very well be shitting in a diaper and sucking on a paci for her when they get home and the shades are pulled.


----------



## Aunt Marge (Jul 5, 2022)

Inflation is based.

ABDL is an abomination.


----------



## Anime Kid With Goggles (Jul 5, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> It isn't really. That's the tricky thing about fetishes and absnormal sexual practices, they defy a lot of outward assumptions especially power play dynamics like this. Even the biggest most chisel jawed chad who treats his woman like he was some PUA in public might very well be shitting in a diaper and sucking on a paci for her when they get home and the shades are pulled.


Good for him I guess.


----------



## Wormy (Jul 5, 2022)

Anime Kid With Goggles said:


> Good for him I guess.


Nobody knows where the nose goes when the doors close.

Despite what the internet and fucked up parts of it may imply, the vast bulk of fetishists keep their kink hidden and don't talk about it, often not even with their closest people.


----------



## Anime Kid With Goggles (Jul 5, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> Nobody knows where the nose goes when the doors close....


----------



## Lee Crabb (Jul 5, 2022)

Feet make absolutely no sense.

Findom is still worse in terms of being pathetic.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Jul 5, 2022)

Table Country said:


> Cuckoldry, simple as.


This is one of the few I simply don't understand, and one that makes me deeply uncomfortable. 

My only experience with it was back I my early twenties. Had drinks at a bar with several friends, one of the couples there was an old time classmate of mine from highschool.

After get truly drunk, they keep insisting on inviting me to their place where 'we could all get comfortable, there's enough booze for everyone.'

It dawned on me far too late that he wanted me to fuck his girlfriend, possibly while he watched. Simply don't understand it.

I smoked a cigarette outside then bailed. I'm sure some guys would jump at that opportunity, but I ain't one of them. She was pretty hot though.


----------



## Moist Nugget (Jul 5, 2022)

So a lot of kinks can make some kind of sense,-- like feet, for example, consider this image:



In the way the brain is mapped to body parts, feet are close to genitals. So you might say there's a simple 'cross-wiring' there, or maybe a genital aversion due to some experience caused them to go to the next closest thing.

There's another aspect that I have thought of, purely anecdotal, is that I remember during my formative years having 'horny' feelings I didn't understand coming from all kinds of random things, but later, those random things did not persist into adulthood. For example... 



Spoiler: Turbo Teen



:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Not to powerlevel, but, I remember seeing this cursed show as a child under five years old and it triggering some weird feelings in me. I seem to remember an episode (and this could be a complete mis-remembering or fabrication) where he was stuck half transformed, unable to climb a set of large stairs, because his feet and back half had turned into wheels and, duh, wheels can't go up stairs. And for some reason this made my weenie wiggle.



As a child, a lot of weird shit made me feel funny but I don't find any attraction those things anymore, but maybe if I had been abused or underwent some trauma at the time, it might have persisted into adulthood. And who knows, maybe some people are just fucking weird.

So while I find furry art with loaded diapers with gross stink lines coming off them unattractive, I can still feel bad for people with weird fetishes, but I also don't celebrate the fetish or think they should have pride in them.


----------



## Anime Kid With Goggles (Jul 5, 2022)

Moist Nugget said:


> So while I find furry art with loaded diapers with gross stink lines coming off them unattractive, I can still feel bad for people with weird fetishes, but I also don't celebrate the fetish or think they should have pride in them.


Yeah, which is why Pedos and Murder fetishes are so common. I've also heard that many psychologists claim scat fetishes are common sign of childhood neglect.

It's the stuff like Findom, and Egirl money fetish simping that I genuinely just do not understand at all.


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Jul 5, 2022)

Lone MacReady said:


> Armpits and feet are pathetic tarantino-tier fetishes. Anal/scat, snuff and guro are disgusting fetishes. And the worst of them all is NTR, which is basically pure poison for the inner light of all creatures..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: what they fap to
> ...


NTR is based if you immerse yourself as the one who cucks lol


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 5, 2022)

Anime Kid With Goggles said:


> It's the stuff like Findom, and Egirl money fetish simping that I genuinely just do not understand at all.


Their parents had to pay some local kids to pretend to be their friend, when they were a kid


----------



## Anime Kid With Goggles (Jul 6, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> Their parents had to pay some local kids to pretend to be their friend, when they were a kid


Okay then just pay for a prostitute who actually touches you and fucks you. Why pay for pictures you can find on the internet for free? Is it because they want some "Connection" with someone? Fuck off that's the saddest shit ever. Paying for connection.


----------



## $quid (Jul 6, 2022)

NTR/cuckhold


----------



## Basement Dwelling Dork (Jul 6, 2022)

ABDL.
Bit obvious but here's why in a long text.
For one its obviously degenerate and should be kept behind closed doors. Except those fucking faggots want to force it out in public. No matter how many times they makle normal people uncomfortable,they seriously dont get the memo and think theres nothing wrong with walking around in public in diapers. Two its even worse how they try to justify their fetish it by hiding it behind actual medical conditions where people have no other choice but to wear diapers. Yet these cunts would always bring it up as it's an excuse to role play as a pants shitting child, while telling you to fuck off when you began to advise them to go seek help with it. _*Since its not like people with actual problems  choose to fetishizes instead and if they did its totally not because of unchecked autism, internet groups that encourage this behavior, and the refusal to take any advice by doctors and people that learn to work with it. *_




Spoiler: tl;dr



They want to force this fetish out in public, since its apparently a "tame fetish" because its not hurting anyone, while also hiding behind medical conditions which is why they need to spend thousands of dollars just to wear
 "special " diapers so nobody would criticize them for it


----------



## Anime Kid With Goggles (Jul 6, 2022)

Basement Dwelling Dork said:


> ABDL.
> Bit obvious but here's why in a long text.
> For one its obviously degenerate and should be kept behind closed doors. Except those fucking faggots want to force it out in public. No matter how many times they makle normal people uncomfortable,they seriously dont get the memo and think theres nothing wrong with walking around in public in diapers. Two its even worse how they try to justify their fetish it by hiding it behind actual medical conditions where people have no other choice but to wear diapers. Yet these cunts would always bring it up as it's an excuse to role play as a pants shitting child, while telling you to fuck off when you began to advise them to go seek help with it. _*Since its not like people with actual problems  choose to fetishizes instead and if they did its totally not because of unchecked autism, internet groups that encourage this behavior, and the refusal to take any advice by doctors and people that learn to work with it. *_/ISPOILER]
> 
> ...


I think ABDL people should actively be mocked. There's nothing okay about wanting to revert being a baby, that's literally a fucking extreme cope and a sign that some MASSIVELY fucked up shit happened to you as a kid that you need legit mental help for. These people are legit sick and need physiatrist and professional intervention.


----------



## tiefling (Jul 7, 2022)

Catfish findom because you’re just giving money to another dude pretending he’s a girl.


----------



## evrae (Jul 9, 2022)

please said:


> This was the first really weird out-there thing I saw on the internet. I am not sure I'd they were serious or not, I don't even understand what it's trying to say. They made a few more though.
> 
> Is this a joke I never caught on to? Never was sure.


FULLY DELITIZED AND LOVING IT

I do wonder about some of the more extreme fetishes and where they may stem from. My personal theory is a lot stem from the concept of degradation, of either the self or of others, I think that's the black hole a lot of the particular bad shit stems from.



Spoiler: Autism about dumb degradation theory



Cuckoldry, Findom, being the recipient of CBT, ABDL, scat, etc is degradation of the self. The desire to see yourself in a worse-off or dehumanizing position, or to be humiliated.
Meanwhile things like gawping at anime girls getting raped/brutally murdered _then_ raped/brutally murdered then raped _by some kind of animal_ (I say anime because these vastly more extreme ones don't get real content, or at least I hope they don't), or real deal of fake rape/scat/bestiality (from japan because of course!) is degradation of others. The desire to see someone else in a horrifying situation or something they don't want to do at all.

I'm of course not a psychologist or anything of the sort, but I do wonder if this may be the case, and if so, where that desire to degrade stems from.



My personal bet has been on Cuckoldry/NTR though as most pathetic, the types who are into that are also generally vehement about defending it too which just makes it more pathetic. Most disgusting is a toss-up between guro, scat or ABDL.


----------



## Vril-Dame vom Aldebaran (Jul 9, 2022)

Anything related to the human body is fine. Boobs, ass, feet, armpits, knees, bellies, elbows, fingers, whatever. It's a part of a human being and living out your fantasy involves actual physical contact with another human. Nothing pathetic about that. 

Definitely strange but not quite in the pathetic tier are fetishes for specific human actions. I saw some videos of that type on a fetish site long ago and it was just... puzzling. Not pathetic, not repulsive, merely puzzling. I saw a hiccup fetish video where a fully clothed woman was filmed with only her belly exposed, the camera alternately focusing on her face and her belly muscles as she had a series of hiccups. It's fascinating, in a way. 

When it comes to pathetic, cuckoldry and findom take the cake. Cuckolds show pride in the fact they can't satisfy their woman, and instead of working on their sex game, they invite another man to do the job. It's a massive turnoff and I have no idea how some women manage to stay in a relationship with these people without feeling disgust. If I found out that a male acquaintance has a cuckoldry fetish, my respect for him would drop to zero in an instant. 

Findom is arguably even worse, and I don't understand it. They want to give all their money to a woman while she calls them worthless and doesn't allow them to fuck? Why not just get married, then?


----------



## Nazrin (Jul 9, 2022)

Crushing fetish, the fetish where people crush living animals by stepping/sitting/etc on them.


----------



## NOT a Loaded Gun (Jul 9, 2022)

JamusActimus said:


> findom


THIS
How the fuck do these faggots get sexual pleasure from giving money to some thot whore?
These people need to be whipped with a rubber hose really fucking hard.


----------



## Niggerfaggot Hunter (Jul 9, 2022)

NOT a Loaded Gun said:


> THIS
> How the fuck do these faggots get sexual pleasure from giving money to some thot whore?
> These people need to be whipped with a rubber hose really fucking hard.


Don't give them what they want moron.


----------



## Hierarchy Of Sneeds (Jul 9, 2022)

At least findom is pretty based for half of the people involved in a transaction. I wouldn't mind having a few paypigs who just give me money because I tell them to.

I think fantasy fetishes like inflation are pretty pathetic and deranged. People getting of to a thing that just can't even exist in the real world.


----------



## DankSmoker (Jul 9, 2022)

Multiple mentions of diapers but no one is bringing up fart fetishists. The lot of you are feeders.


----------



## Norbert the Tiger (Jul 9, 2022)

Since it had not been posted already, behold the map of sexual fetishes.


I wish some of these things were urban legend, but alas I fear they are not.

The "little" variation of bdsm where a submissive roleplays as a child, or more aptlly as an infantizlied adult, replete with pacifiers, diapers, nap time and the like. I don't understand it. I find it weird and off putting for a woman but downright pathetic for a man. A woman could be an 11 and that would be a deal breaker for me.  Conversely, I think men who are littles  should just be severely and brutally beaten.

Most pathetic to me are things that are inherently emasculating to men: cuckolding, paypigfing onlyfans thots, and the like. Note there is a "cum eating" fetish on that map, which pertains to, aside from bisexual women, cuckolded or bi men.... well you can finish the rest of the thought.

"Pathetic" though is of course its own word, with its own particular meaning,  separate and apart from gross, disgusting, reprehensible, etc.


----------



## Nazrin (Jul 9, 2022)

Norbert the Tiger said:


> Since it had not been posted already, behold the map of sexual fetishes.
> 
> I wish some of these things were urban legend, but alas I fear they are not.
> 
> ...


wtf nullification??


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jul 9, 2022)

Definitely findom.

A fetish so stupid when I first heard about it I thought it was a put-on, a riff on the whole "dominatrix escort" thing.


----------



## Newman's Lovechild (Jul 10, 2022)

Vril-Dame vom Aldebaran said:


> Anything related to the human body is fine... feet, armpits



Found your fetish, you dirty armpit licker.


----------



## Chaoskitty (Jul 10, 2022)

Obviously worst is pedophilia, bestiality & snuff porn. 

But the title said most pathetic, so that reminds me of the weirdest one i ever saw.

I was making a collage in photoshop (can it, i was bored) and i was making it on the theme of a line from a fave song- the line was "like a dog in the pouring rain".

So i google rain, storm pics ect, & decide i wanna be literal and add a pic of a wet dog. So i search "wet dog" but instead of images i hit all, and among random dog grooming sites i see listed: "wetdognose.com".

Curious, i clicked it.

It was a whole site dedicated to pics of wet dog noses - no pics of dogs, or wet dogs. No wet cat or platypus noses, and certainly no DRY dog noses.

It had a gallery you could browse through, hundreds of close ups of wet dog noses, each captioned, some with innocent things like "perfect round snout!" And others said things like "look at that soft, wet, black nose... imagine how it'd feel poking your... EAR! "

It had a page for user submissions, which were ranked, and you could join the site to post your own wet dog nose pics and get comments on them.

And it had HUNDREDS of members, if not thousands.


Its gone now and has been for years. The wayback machine seems to acknowledge it existed but doesnt show any pages.

And thats still the weirdest fetish i've ever seen.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jul 10, 2022)

I think a lot of the fetishes here are weird or gross rather than pathetic. But something I do find pathetic in the fetish sphere is people who make their fetish their entire identity. Like, people complain about kink shaming, but why are you telling people about your kinks? That’s between you and your partner/1TB folder of porn. 

When I see people lamenting that their parents just don’t understand about collaring ceremonies or whatever, it feels less like a lament for harmony and more like a statement of “I’m so cool and different, this stuff is just totally normal for me, bet it isn’t for you! Bet you’re so envious!”

They tend to be the sort of person who describes themselves as “queer,” so I’m always tempted to respond with some sort of incredibly un-woke fetish and demand similar understanding. Like, “Yeah, I have a thing about black chicks. Sometimes I see one and fantasise that I’m a plantation owner and they’re my slave. Pls no kink-shame.”


----------



## Juan's Sombrero (Jul 10, 2022)

Having a fetish at all.


----------



## My Name is Mud (Jul 10, 2022)

As of the year of our Lord 2022, probably this  Million Pity / Baby Monkey Hate / 0chan.life / Million Tears - YouTube Monkey Torture horrorshow, a horrible rabbit-hole of international zoosadism.


----------



## ditto (Jul 10, 2022)

DSP paypiggery.


----------



## Tsar Nicky (Jul 10, 2022)

Femdom and findom and similar shit are one thing, but at least the woman in that fantasy is possibly monogamous to the man. Cuckery in all its forms is the worst and cuck fetishists cannot be respected as men/women. Like, I can't even laugh at them, it's just fucking gross and very sad. The cuckee is pathetic and should be mercilessly mocked and the cucker should be thrown into the nearest body of water wearing concrete shoes because they are, without exception, shameless borderline-psycho slutbags who get sexual pleasure from humiliating people.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Jul 10, 2022)

my very hot wife gf with whom I do the sex VERY often


----------



## Prince of Crows (Jul 10, 2022)

It's cuck shit and there's no argument.

Other ones are weird but they don't involve someone else fucking your missus. If you want a girl to shit on your chest at least it's something she's doing with you, and actually props for convincing a real human being to be so fucking repulsive, whereas letting someone bang your other half is absolutely pathetic. Why even be with someone if you can't satisfy them?


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Jul 10, 2022)

Raceplay, specifically that BLACKED/BLEACHED shit, is incredibly pathetic. It's like cuckoldry combined with the most noxious parts of American racial discourse.

Side note, but I have never seen a single person who has been into this shit who hasn't been incredibly unattractive, ever. Whether it's the men fantasizing about getting cucked, the men fantasizing about doing the cucking, or the women who fantasize about cucking their partner, they're almost always all very ugly.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Jul 10, 2022)

I already posted, but as someone who digs feet (not the super weird 'smelly dirty toes' bullshit, but a well groomed, proportion for on an already hot woman,) I can't understand the hate/bewilderment people are speaking of.

Its literally just another part of the body that can can subject to grooming, enhancement, and is ostensibly a semi-private portion of someone's anatomy. I wouldn't say I have a fetish, in that I can compartmentalise feet and jerk it to just that; but sucking on a girls toes as I fuck her? Hell yes. 

Any man who hasn't tried that needs to get with the program.


----------



## Anime Kid With Goggles (Jul 10, 2022)

JamesFargo said:


> View attachment 3476962
> 
> my very hot wife gf with whom I do the sex VERY often


Wow! Good for you buddy! Good job!


Flavius Claudius Julianus said:


> I already posted, but as someone who digs feet (not the super weird 'smelly dirty toes' bullshit, but a well groomed, proportion for on an already hot woman,) I can't understand the hate/bewilderment people are speaking of.
> 
> Its literally just another part of the body that can can subject to grooming, enhancement, and is ostensibly a semi-private portion of someone's anatomy. I wouldn't say I have a fetish, in that I can compartmentalise feet and jerk it to just that; but sucking on a girls toes as I fuck her? Hell yes.
> 
> Any man who hasn't tried that needs to get with the program.


Foot fetish is just kinda basic imo. It's not overtly gross or uncommon, it's not all that super specific or autistic either. In terms of fetishes it's very much on the lower end of the tier.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Jul 10, 2022)

Anime Kid With Goggles said:


> Foot fetish is just kinda basic imo.


I feel like feet is actually one of the more innocent fetishes. Most foot guys are super simpy.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Jul 10, 2022)

You know, there's a lot of shit.
But vorefags deserves my utterly hate.


----------



## Anime Kid With Goggles (Jul 10, 2022)

Prophetic Spirit said:


> You know, there's a lot of shit.
> But vorefags deserves my utterly hate.


I don't understand Vore. Period, at all. Like I can sort of look into the minds of other fetishists and understand their brain process. ""Omg yes those feet are so smooth and hot I want her to rub them on my cock!"" Or perhaps something like, "Omg her ass is so fat imagine her farting omg"" 

But I cannot fucking FATHOM ""omg I wanna be swallowed by something and FUCKING DISSOLVE in it's stomach acid!"" How the fuck does that even have any ties to anything sexual, even remotely, HOW THE FUCK do you even get to that point.


----------



## A Happy Cheerful (Jul 12, 2022)

Pretending to be the opposite sex.


----------



## I am vomit (Jul 12, 2022)

Being findommed. Literally giving your money to someone for nothing in return. You wasted your livlihood on... Nothing. Even drug addicts living in the gutter have more to show for their lives than people who get findommed.


----------



## Jah Hates Kaffirs (Jul 13, 2022)

Hierarchy Of Sneeds said:


> I wouldn't mind having a few paypigs





Flavius Claudius Julianus said:


> as someone who digs feet


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jul 13, 2022)

Gotta echo findom as well.

These pathetic losers are worse than actual cuckolds. You really think that OnlyFans THOT gives a flying fuck about you aside from how much of your autist money you throw at her? You honestly think she’s going to fall in love with you or her little “hi there XXXCoomBrainXXX420” shoutout means something special?

This is like those midlife crisis guys who hang out at Hooters because “the waitresses are totally into me bro!” but on a whole other level.

Congrats, you beat out footfags in the shameful display tier


----------



## Pissmaster (Jul 13, 2022)

Norbert the Tiger said:


> Since it had not been posted already, behold the map of sexual fetishes.
> View attachment 3475607
> I wish some of these things were urban legend, but alas I fear they are not.
> 
> ...


Seems a little strange that they put the beastiality region on the opposite side of the map of the Isle of Non-Consent, featuring pedophilia, rape, etc


----------



## Norbert the Tiger (Jul 13, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> Seems a little strange that they put the beastiality region on the opposite side of the map of the Isle of Non-Consent, featuring pedophilia, rape, etc


They also put the island with peodphilka right next to sexual phobias (eg homophobia, hurr durr)..Don't blame me, I did not create the map....


----------



## My Earnest Opinions (Jul 13, 2022)

Clint Eastwood fan said:


> People with armpits fetishes


Armpits are a PATRICIAN (pitrician) fetish. Pheromones, the sense of aliveness you get from getting a whiff of a healthy woman's sweat, the fact that women have to dress at least somewhat revealingly for you to see it, a sight that is more aesthetically pleasing than the other part of her body that has a strong scent. I declare all who bashed the pitrician fetish in this thread to be likely candidates for members of the truly disgusting fetishes like findom, cuckoldry, diapers, et cetera. 



			https://i.4pcdn.org/tv/1631302228981.webm
		







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Anime Kid With Goggles (Jul 13, 2022)

My Earnest Opinions said:


> Armpits are a PATRICIAN (pitrician) fetish. Pheromones, the sense of aliveness you get from getting a whiff of a healthy woman's sweat, the fact that women have to dress at least somewhat revealingly for you to see it, a sight that is more aesthetically pleasing than the other part of her body that has a strong scent. I declare all who bashed the pitrician fetish in this thread to be likely candidates for members of the truly disgusting fetishes like findom, cuckoldry, diapers, et cetera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Calm down bro. Nobody is trying to take your Armpit fetish away. In fact I don't remember anyone else even mentioning it. Correct me if I am wrong tho.


----------



## Psyduck (Jul 13, 2022)

Anime Kid With Goggles said:


> Foot fetishes are pathetic, but not really gross or shocking.


What the fuck is this world


----------



## Anime Kid With Goggles (Jul 13, 2022)

Psyduck said:


> What the fuck is this world


Come on, they're just fucking feet lol. Liking feet is a bit autistic but ultimately harmless.


----------



## My Earnest Opinions (Jul 13, 2022)

Anime Kid With Goggles said:


> Calm down bro. Nobody is trying to take your Armpit fetish away. In fact I don't remember anyone else even mentioning it. Correct me if I am wrong tho.


Some of the first few posts in this thread were bashing The Pitrician League and therefore I felt the compulsion to step in and share my thoughts on this fine matter


----------



## Captain Syrup (Jul 14, 2022)

*ASS EATING IS CANCELLED*

Bidets are based but regardless people need to keep their tongues out of assholes. Allah made the buttcheeks for a reason. If he wanted you to eat ass he wouldn’t have enclosed the anus in a flesh prison. Show me the scholarship that says Allah permits the consumption of ass. Eating ass is haram. Ass eating is bourgeois decadence. only a hegemonic imperial society could afford the luxury of asses clean enough to eat. The leisure time required for ass maintenance alone is decadent.


Anime Kid With Goggles said:


> Come on, they're just fucking feet lol. Liking feet is a bit autistic but ultimately harmless.


Few feet are sexy. But if I’m dating a girl with well cared for soft pedicured feet we are gonna be doing massages, foot jobs, and toe sucking. Fact of life.


----------



## A-Stump (Jul 14, 2022)

Is this thread a honeypot to find new retards to laugh at 'cause if so it's working


----------



## Anime Kid With Goggles (Jul 14, 2022)

A-Stump said:


> Is this thread a honeypot to find new retards to laugh at 'cause if so it's working


You're welcome.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Jul 14, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> Their parents had to pay some local kids to pretend to be their friend, when they were a kid


So basically they were Chris. I still can't believe Bob would pay other kids to hang out with Chris.

Findom is probably one of the worst, if not the grossest. Anything with diapers probably.


tiefling said:


> Catfish findom because you’re just giving money to another dude pretending he’s a girl.


Some people get off to the fact that it's not a real girl. It's actually a niche fetish to findom with fake celebrities.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jul 14, 2022)

I feel like feet-people are always prime candidates for self-harm


----------



## Dave. (Jul 14, 2022)

Doll fetishism or robophilia. At least findom has something tangibly living to simp for, but dolls are not substitutes for girlfriends.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Jul 14, 2022)

Anime Kid With Goggles said:


> Give me a gun with only one bullet, and a room with a pedo and a onlyfans simp. I'd shoot the only fans simp 9/10 times


Ok but only if we get a peek at your hard drive


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 14, 2022)

Duke Nukem said:


> I still can't believe Bob would pay other kids to hang out with Chris.


I believe he watched an old documentary about a single father taking care of his retarded son. The son was a lot like Chris-Chan, being pretty retarded, but semi-"high functioning". In the documentary, it explained how the father paid for some local kids to pretend to be his friend. Even paying a girl to pretend to be the tard's girlfriend. That's probably where Bob got the idea from


----------



## Local Fed (Jul 14, 2022)

It's been mentioned a bunch, but +1 for the "people" who want to get cucked being the most pathetic. The only way I see it being more pathetic is when they add a racial element to it.


----------



## Tsar Nicky (Jul 14, 2022)

Foot faggotry is not what I'd call "pathetic" per se (depending on the nature of footfag acts) but I have never had a positive sexual response to feet and cannot understand it at all. Toes look like retarded down syndrome fingers and the soles of feet are always wrinkled. Why can't you guys just like tits like in the good old days?


----------



## FeetRightsActivist (Jul 14, 2022)

So many foot bigots here. How is it any different than liking butts or boobies?


----------



## FTSSpooder (Jul 14, 2022)

If you ignore the none acceptable like pedophilia, beastiality, snuff or std gifters etc.. where you should get a long minecraft session from the mexican cartels. Everything with feces scat, furries, diapers and probably findom like weird roleplay. 
*edit I forgot simps.


----------



## SpergioLeonne (Jul 15, 2022)

TiggerNits said:


> I feel like feet-people are always prime candidates for self-harm


What bothers me about it is foot fetish shit doesn’t make sense under any model I can think of. Feet aren’t reproduction related, you just fucking walk on them.

Like, wtf is broken inside you if feet get you hard


----------



## Captain Syrup (Jul 15, 2022)

Local Fed said:


> The only way I see it being more pathetic is when they add a racial element to it.


I just want a big booty latina to scold me.


----------



## Lady Bizness (Jul 15, 2022)

JamesFargo said:


> I just want a big booty latina to scold me.View attachment 3495927


Maybe throw a chancla at you? Naughty.


----------



## Anime Kid With Goggles (Jul 15, 2022)

JamesFargo said:


> I just want a big booty latina to scold me.View attachment 3495927


I want a big booty latina to call me pandejo, smack me, push me to the ground against my will and sit on my face,


----------



## Captain Syrup (Jul 15, 2022)

SpergioLeonne said:


> Like, wtf is broken inside you if feet get you hard


People are attracted to cartoon ponies to the exclusion of flesh and blood people. 

Cultural attraction to feet is honestly not cringe.


----------



## Welcome to the Show (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Captain Syrup (Jul 16, 2022)

>listening to Spotify
>big fan of old school hip-hop
>today I'm letting the algorithm play stuff 
>never heard of this guy, let's see if he's any good
>nothing groundbreaking, but whatever
_>"I'm into freaky shit, like women that inflate"_
>wtf did I just hear
_>"I'm into freaky shit, like women that inflate"_

_

_


----------



## StarDog (Jul 16, 2022)

Your kinks involving anything that is impossible. Inflation, vore, transformation... if your sexuality is mainly based on beating it to 2D renditions of an impossible feat, I’d considered that pretty pathetic. I’d place anything that’ll immediately result in your death in there too.

A lot of the kinks mentioned in here are pretty damn outrageous but if it’s something you do consensually with your partner in the privacy of your bedroom, I’m not going to judge. If it’s a bike pump up your waifus ass, brought to reality exclusively through commissioned art you wasted money on, that’s worthy of judgement.


----------



## Newman's Lovechild (Jul 16, 2022)

Anime Kid With Goggles said:


> Calm down bro. Nobody is trying to take your Armpit fetish away. In fact I don't remember anyone else even mentioning it. Correct me if I am wrong tho.



I mentioned it.

Their sweaty unwashed armpit fetish still makes me want to puke.


----------



## Sealbaby (Jul 17, 2022)

FarCentrist said:


> Another vote for findom/paypiggery.
> Why the fuck would a self respecting man give free money to an overly-entitled whore who doesn't appreciate it





Idiotron said:


> *Findom.*
> Like, what are you getting out of it?





Tragi-Chan said:


> Another vote for findom. Seriously, I really want to know what the appeal is.



It's a form of eroticised self-harm and eroticised self-pity. It's cutting off their nose to spite their face. If they were female they'd be cutting themselves.

There's a video on VICE about the findom thing and one of the guys they interviewed was divorced. Seemed an unhealthy way of coping with his negative thoughts and feelings about his ex.

It's also part and parcel of an inability to relate to women except through their dick. They are so hung up on the psychosexual status dynamics of opposite sex social interactions that they cannot be chill and platonic with women.

And they seem to be somewhat aware of this, but unfortunately instead of dealing with it constructively they just use it as more fuel for the masochistic trance state (see the gooner images.)

Unfortunately counsellers as a rule just won't help you with this kind of shit, they'll just hugbox you and pretend it's okay and all the haturz are just big meanies as long as you're 'not hurting anybody'. So irresponsible.



please said:


> This was the first really weird out-there thing I saw on the internet. I am not sure I'd they were serious or not, I don't even understand what it's trying to say. They made a few more though.
> View attachment 3460673
> Is this a joke I never caught on to? Never was sure.


Unfortunately it wasn't a joke. It was real. If you go to the guy's deviantart page (don't) that is quite easy to surmise from his post history.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Jul 17, 2022)

All the good ones were already mentioned, but dudes that have a "waifu" and then get depressed that she isn't real. It's not particularly gross or unheard of as a fetish, but purely pathetic at it's core.


----------



## Anime Kid With Goggles (Jul 18, 2022)

Vlinny-kun said:


> All the good ones were already mentioned, but dudes that have a "waifu" and then get depressed that she isn't real. It's not particularly gross or unheard of as a fetish, but purely pathetic at it's core.


That shit is just one massive cope.


----------



## whothefuck (Jul 18, 2022)

autosexuals for sure.


----------



## troon patrol (Jul 18, 2022)

What do you call the weirdos who remove their own genitals? those people are number 1. The findom people should literally kill themselves.


----------



## IDanceonTrannyGraves (Jul 18, 2022)

Since Findom is dying because everyone is poor, either feet or furries.


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Jul 19, 2022)

Fluffies. The worst parts of cloppers and gore fetishists put in a blender.


----------



## Blasted Heath (Jul 19, 2022)

troon patrol said:


> What do you call the weirdos who remove their own genitals? those people are number 1. The findom people should literally kill themselves.


Nullos, I think?

That entire subculture is horrifying. Wouldn't be surprised if someone's died from self-surgery attempts, all for the (lack of?) coom. Although some of them might be subconsciously motivated by past sexual abuse, which is sad.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Jul 20, 2022)

Anime Kid With Goggles said:


> That shit is just one massive cope.


Proof that sex positivity eventually comes full circle. There reaches a certain point where eventually you’re so sex positive than you’re actively encouraging people to not have sex in a weird twist of irony.


----------



## Anime Kid With Goggles (Jul 20, 2022)

JamesFargo said:


> Proof that sex positivity eventually comes full circle. There reaches a certain point where eventually you’re so sex positive than you’re actively encouraging people to not have sex in a weird twist of irony.


Idk what drives dudes to waifuism. Like I understand being an incel. Being an introverted involuntary virgin either due to severe autism, physical disabilities, or very low attractiveness. That happens to some people. But waifuism is just fucking sad man. These dudes are in so hard cope to desperately feel some kind of attraction that they will convince themselves their waifu anime character is real in another universe and talking to them, when they know deep down it's all a croc of shit and they're hardcore in denial about the truth that they obviously understand.

However I guess with some people I guess it's legit schizo shit, where they actually cannot tell the difference and believe that is the truth. Idk which one is more depressing tbh.


----------



## Elbow Greased Strength (Jul 20, 2022)

Anime Kid With Goggles said:


> Idk what drives dudes to waifuism. Like I understand being an incel. Being an introverted involuntary virgin either due to severe autism, physical disabilities, or very low attractiveness. That happens to some people. But waifuism is just fucking sad man. These dudes are in so hard cope to desperately feel some kind of attraction that they will convince themselves their waifu anime character is real in another universe and talking to them, when they know deep down it's all a croc of shit and they're hardcore in denial about the truth that they obviously understand.


Have you ever heard of the ancient myth of Pygmalion? It pretty much describes that situation with the exception that Pygmalion was more of an incel because he hated the faults in the women he saw (and presumably ignored his own). rather than being inherently physically or mentally disabled He was also a very talented sculptor.

So long story short he creates his perfect wife out of a sculpture he made. and then through divine intervention she comes to life and things more or less end up happily ever after. There's a lot more going on in it of course so I included the poem from Ovid's Metamorphoses. 

The Poem , by Ovid.


----------



## Anime Kid With Goggles (Jul 20, 2022)

Elbow Greased Strength said:


> Have you ever heard of the ancient myth of Pygmalion? It pretty much describes that situation with the exception that Pygmalion was more of an incel because he hated the faults in the women he saw (and presumably ignored his own). rather than being inherently physically or mentally disabled He was also a very talented sculptor.
> 
> So long story short he creates his perfect wife out of a sculpture he made. and then through divine intervention she comes to life and things more or less end up happily ever after. There's a lot more going on in it of course so I included the poem from Ovid's Metamorphoses.
> 
> The Poem , by Ovid.


Very familiar with that myth. 

One of my favorite ancient epics and extremely underrated overall. I wouldn't say it really relates to waifuism tho. If anything Pygmalion was a Proto-Robot fucker. Sort of seeking to create the perfect lifeform. At least that's how interpret it. I also don't think he's an incel either. I think he just believed heavily in creation, sort of playing God. Always be a huge fan of god playing, and life creation in fiction. 

I think it'll be relevant in the future.


----------



## Elbow Greased Strength (Jul 20, 2022)

Anime Kid With Goggles said:


> Very familiar with that myth.
> 
> One of my favorite ancient epics and extremely underrated overall. I wouldn't say it really relates to waifuism tho. If anything Pygmalion was a Proto-Robot fucker. Sort of seeking to create the perfect lifeform. At least that's how interpret it. I also don't think he's an incel either. I think he just believed heavily in creation, sort of playing God. Always be a huge fan of god playing, and life creation in fiction.
> 
> I think it'll be relevant in the future.


I considered him an incel because he hated women, i.e. wanted the perfect one that checked all his boxes and refused to marry for that reason, but at the same time still wanted a wife, but didn't have one which made him unhappy, which made him hate women for their faults and so on. A self-defeating cycle similar to theirs. At the same time though he found a way out of his situation...

They're probably two sides of the same coin and originate in the same place mentally, just like Pinocchio and all the other inanimate-objects-made-alive in myth throughout the world. Very strange in all.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Jul 20, 2022)

Most pathetic? Findom. Most bizarre and incomprehensible? Furniture porn. Not humping furniture, but positioning furniture in a way that it looks vaguely sexual, like a chair leaned up against a desk or something.


----------



## Teriyaki (Jul 20, 2022)

Anime


----------



## Anime Kid With Goggles (Jul 20, 2022)

Elbow Greased Strength said:


> They're probably two sides of the same coin and originate in the same place mentally, just like Pinocchio and all the other inanimate-objects-made-alive in myth throughout the world. Very strange in all.


I don't think it's strange at all, I think it's very natural. It's a part of everyone's psyche deep inside. The desire to be a creator, a parent, or to play god. Whether you're a mother, father, inventor, creator, or a hypothetical god, it all stems from the same part of the brain, the same emotions and feelings. 


Troonologist PhD said:


> Most bizarre and incomprehensible? Furniture porn. Not humping furniture, but positioning furniture in a way that it looks vaguely sexual, like a chair leaned up against a desk or something.


If you have a furniture fetish, I'm pretty much convinced you might as well be some form of space alien. It's not gross, or shocking, or repulsive, but it's just so disconnected from normal human sexuality that it's just WTF.


Teriyaki said:


> Anime


Well, weebs are some of the most vocal about their fetishes. But nowadays they're becoming more common, and your average coomer weeb is a dime a dozen, especially among the younger populace.


----------



## Virgo (Jul 21, 2022)

Regressing to a childlike state and involving parental dynamics in a romantic, adult relationship. I put that above findom. Very Freudian to solve your trauma through sex which then associates intimacy with unpleasant shit. It's also strongly pedophilia adjacent. Wtf? Lmao. Get a journal and start lifting weights, weirdo. Even worse are the partners who willingly involve themselves in it. You're participating in simulated child abuse with another adult. Absolutely pathetic.


----------



## Law (Jul 21, 2022)

Shawtysm said:


> It's also part and parcel of an inability to relate to women except through their dick. They are so hung up on the psychosexual status dynamics of opposite sex social interactions that they cannot be chill and platonic with women.


They also don't see women as human beings, but instead have a consuming psychological need to see women as purchasable products. 


whothefuck said:


> autosexuals for sure.


Remember when we just called them wankers?


Virgo said:


> Regressing to a childlike state and involving parental dynamics in a romantic, adult relationship.


I think this is why I feel visceral disgust towards married women who post about making sticker charts for their lazy husbands. The person you make a chore chart for and the person you give blowjobs to should not be the same person.


----------



## Feefee81093 (Jul 22, 2022)

Diapers obviously.


----------



## SwanSwanson (Jul 23, 2022)

* Pedophillia. It requires a deep level of moral failing and crosses a line.

* Beastiality. Once again, requires a deep moral failing within one's self.

* Trannyism. Debatable of how much of this is a fetish or just mental illness, but the fact that these people have managed to wrestle society to the ground in order to accept them shows how bad they are. I cannot just ignore this.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Jul 23, 2022)

I knew I guy once who was into animegao, google it if you are curious but it's basically a form o cosplaying where you use a second skin and a big mask instead of make-up. It's just a lazy way for dudes who are 6 feet to pretend to be cutesy little girls.

But things got worse a few years ago, now he's into realistic masks and likes to pretend to be Taylor Swifty. But it's not a unique fetish, he is part of a bigger community that is all into this shit too. There're dozens, if not hundreds of people out there who like to dress like women while using a realistic, but totally uncanny, mask. It's not cross-dressing or transgenderism, it's something way more bizarre.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Jul 23, 2022)

Raging Capybara said:


> There're dozens, if not hundreds of people out there who like to dress like women while using a realistic, but totally uncanny, mask.








Anime Kid With Goggles said:


> I want a big booty latina to call me pandejo, smack me, push me to the ground against my will and sit on my face


Double-fisting churros.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Jul 23, 2022)

anything that lingers outside of the bedroom


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Jul 23, 2022)

Transsexualism


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 23, 2022)

SwanSwanson said:


> * Trannyism. Debatable of how much of this is a fetish or just mental illness


Not much of a debate. Transgenderism IS a mental illness. It's called autogynephilia


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Jul 27, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> Not much of a debate. Transgenderism IS a mental illness. It's called autogynephilia


Don't forget fujos who troon out.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Jul 27, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> Not much of a debate. Transgenderism IS a mental illness. It's called autogynephilia


it's not just AGP, dysphoria itself is a mental illness


----------

